# Solvil Et Titus



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just won this on the bay










im a bit mmmmmmmm about it tho, it looks tidy enough but nothing special or different, what do you lot think


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I like it, bit of a polish and you have a very nice Watch.

Jon


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i will polish it out when i get it, but its just not grabbing me, i think its because it looks so similar to my omega geneve


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

who shrunk your great dane in the wash scott


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I prefer the lug arrangement on the Titus - the GenÃ¨ve is a bit too "1970s" for me. It should clean up to be a nice watch! :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great quality watch, well done!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well its arrived and its a very nice looking piece with a very nice box as well but it is still not grabbing me :mda: ive now given the lense a polish and the case is in reasonable condition but its put me in a quandry of wether to sell it on or just put it with my other vintages?? crap photos to follow


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the original is better than mine( no surprise there)


----------

